# Oil leak



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a oil leak that is kinda weird. it is not leaking from the valve cover gaskets but it is leaking from some where that would be making it burn on the exhaust. any ideas of what it could be?


----------



## chudzikb (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: Oil leak (01_Passat_B5.5)*

Rear cam adjuster seal. Just had mine replaced, was not cheap and not a DIY or so I was told by the guy that did it. He has a way of doing the job without removing the cams, which the manual says must be done to do the job. That is where your leak is coming from, if you looked from underneath you would see it coming from there. And yes, I could smell it burning off the exhaust pipe as you say.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Oil leak (chudzikb)*

You may be able to get this leak to stop/slow down by just changin PCV system..Audi/VW put out a tech bulletin saying they wouldn't do warranty work on valve covers/adjuster seals etc unless PCV system was put in perfect working order. It gets clogged ez on these motors and that raises crankcase pressure and pushes oil past good seals and gaskets. I had same leak on both the rear of right cylinder bank/front of left bank...I replaced the PCV parts (big hose set up on top of engine, little hose under throttle body and the "suction pump"..a wye shaped plastic part that controlls system vaccum) and all the leaks stopped for about 18months..then a real big leak came at right front of engine..cam shaft seal and valve cover gasket. Anyway...you might postpone major $$$ repair with the PCV fix parts for that are about $125 or so..hour's work. I also replaced all the little vaccum hoses and cleaned the throttle body since you have to lift that off the engine to intstall small PCV ;hose and you have to pull the vaccum servo plate on top of engine (where there are a dozen little vaccum lines that crack with engine heat) to change the suction pump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CommieHunter (May 17, 2007)

I have the same problem. I posted about it here: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...er-seal-pcv-questions&p=74722674#post74722674

I'd like to replace the PCV parts, but want to make sure I get the right bits, since some 30V engines have different plastic parts back there.


----------

